# pepper mill



## boykjo (Dec 12, 2015)

When I was at the NC gathering Scott (alelover) had this pepper mill that he had for years and he let me use it to pepper the chuckies. I was so impressed with the quality and the how heavy duty the pepper mill was I bought one back in June and I must say this thing is awesome. I never used pepper on my food a lot but now I use it all the time.... It grinds pepper effortlessly with the hand crank at the top. It's solid brass and is heavy. I highly recommend getting this one if your in the market for one.













20151212_123508.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Dec 12, 2015







Thought I'd like to share

Boykjo


----------



## shoebe (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks, looks great


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 13, 2015)

Peugeot, the car manufacturer, makes some of best spice grinders I have used.


----------



## goliath (Dec 13, 2015)

i finally ended up getting a top drawer electric mill.....

i was getting tired of it getting messy and greasy as i used it cooking and eating and the wood ones just never cleaned up good enough. had one for 30 yrs and lied them.

i read a million reviews and went with the Trudeau mill, battery operated... i bought one for my salt and one for my pepper. so far really pleased. you just turn this thing upside down and it kicks into action.

AND IT IS NAMED AFTER OUR NEW PRIME MINISTER.... i just hope he can pass these reviews as well as the pepper mill did 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Goliath


----------



## bill1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm a pepper fanatic so appreciate the tip.  I've had good luck with Olde Thompson mills but this looks interesting.  I see it's a little cheaper in copper which might be worth considering too:


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 16, 2015)

Joe,

You are tha man!  Showed the link to my wife, she said; "stocking stuffer"!

We only do stocking stuffers for each other, so this is perfect!  Thanks for the link!


----------

